# Petsmart Rescue!



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is my new petsmart rescue! His name is Fred and I got him on Thursday. There was only 4 bettas left at petsmart and he was the only one that came up to greet me. I just fell in love with him. So here he is happily living in his 2.65 gallon! I know he is a VT but what colour type is he? He has red on some parts and his face is greyish black.



































Thanks for Looking!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

He looks like a multicolor to me c:


Very lovely betta, congrats!


----------



## Hmongol (May 4, 2011)

Love that shading of red on his fins, it will be interesting to see how his color will play out.


----------



## Moon (Jul 4, 2011)

pretty i want one like that


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow! He's gorgeous!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I know, I can't wait to see how his colours come together! He is kinda greenish but more blue. Can you believe that he is from petsmart? The poor guy's cup was so dirty that I couldn't even see his colours!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

wow what a beaut. it looks like he might be still changing colors perhaps. but he looks amazing! multi <3


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

BlackberryBetta said:


> Thanks guys! I know, I can't wait to see how his colours come together! He is kinda greenish but more blue. Can you believe that he is from petsmart? The poor guy's cup was so dirty that I couldn't even see his colours!


Makes me soo sad! I rescued a tiny little guy from Petsmart last night! He was in the display tank. There was some sort of mold/gunk floating around and he was on his side at the bottom. He has horrible fin rot too. Couldn't leave him there. Petsmart doesn't care about their fish ;(


----------



## mattnx01 (Oct 21, 2011)

petsmart suck in the way the keep their fish i was there last week look at some Danio's as maybe some play mates for ****** (my Betta) and there was a dead on on the bottom when i went back last night there was a dead Danio in the same spot as the week be for.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Aww so sad! Ya know, I would rather buy bettas from petsmart! I know some people are against it but I mean they are already on the shelves just suffering there! One or two people not buying bettas isn't going to make a difference! It feels really good to rescue a pet store betta, some people might be against it, but it's totally worth it seeing them thrive in a real tank, not a cup!!!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

BlackberryBetta said:


> Aww so sad! Ya know, I would rather buy bettas from petsmart! I know some people are against it but I mean they are already on the shelves just suffering there! One or two people not buying bettas isn't going to make a difference! It feels really good to rescue a pet store betta, some people might be against it, but it's totally worth it seeing them thrive in a real tank, not a cup!!!


I'm with you on this one! I've gotten all my bettas from Petsmart actually! My first guy was waayyy in the back stacked on the bottom. He was so tiny, but beautiful! My second buddy was in the front and very active, but he was a dull white with a hint of pale blue. He was sitting next to a gorgeous orange one so obviously he wasn't going to get picked. Now, out of every betta fish i've seen, he is the most gorgeous. My third guy was being shaken by an obnoxious boy! I grabbed the little thing as fast as i could and took him home. He's a spadetail plakat and he has pastel blue, yellow and red. My last guy i got last saturday! Let me tell you now that i have a temper at times. I saw him and he was in one of the display tanks with the divider. Well there was this slime/mold stuff floating around in his tank! he was on his side at the bottom. I called and employee over and lets just say i had a very heated discussion with her. most of his back fin had rotted off and he was soooo skinny! He was also this blech brown color. Hes getting blue now and he's really active! So yeah sorry for rambling but....


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

I love his colors! He looks so wise lol. He would probably get more color when he grows.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

@ pinkcupid765 : Ya all my fish have come from either Petsmart or Big Als. They take care of their fish better and have a prettier selection at big Als but I find that their fish don't last long. I hav no idea why! The longest betta I have had is from petsmart. It might be because they are tougher and used to dirtier conditions.

@ StarBetta: Thank you! He seems very happy in his new 2.65 gallon! His colours are already darkening up! Can't wait to see how his colours change!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

You can see it a bit in the pictures, but I noticed his belly is bright white, like somebody bleached it. Is that just his colouring? I know that a white belly could be parasites. He isn't swollen and he is acting fine. Am I just paranoid or should I be concerned?


----------

